# Milorganite Zebra Striping 11 Days After Application



## Darren Jackson (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi everyone, let me first say that I am new to lawn care (applications of fertilizer, watering schedules and mow heights for optimal results). I have looked on the internet and the forum for similar issues and have found nothing. I am looking for some input on the extra green stripes my lawn has after applying Milo. They appear to be where the wheels of the spreader traveled. Has anyone experienced this? These pictures are 11 days after application. Is there anything I can do to remedy this? I applied 5 bags on ~11,000sqft. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Your images don't load. Can you upload them?

Your description points to spreader malfunction but pictures might help to give a better answer. What did you spread it with?

To suggest what to do next, good pictures are mandatory.


----------



## Palmer655 (Jun 4, 2018)

Did you use a drop spreader or a broadcast spreader. My old neighbor thought a drop spreader was a broadcast using 46-0-0. I laughed for 4 months straight everytime I past his house. It definitely had a zebra effect.


----------



## Darren Jackson (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Did you have an edge guard set to the on position?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Darren Jackson said:


>


It sure looks like some type of spreader malfunction and the the turf looks like it could use more fert to resolve (as much as possible anyway) the color difference.

My next move would be to diagnose the spreader for something broken or maladjusted and replace it if it's broken and can't be fixed, and then use a good working spreader to give the turf another dose of slow release fert.

You haven't said what spreader you used.


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

Is your soil really soft? I have run into this on a couple occasions with yards that have really soft soils. I believe it may be cause by a couple reasons. The spreader is heavy enough to slightly compress the soils in the tire track area which does two things. 1) creates a slight depression that pools / collects fertilizer especially where irrigation or rain is heavy enough to move the fertilizer. 2) in extremely loose or soft soils a small amount of compression can improve root soil contact and slightly increase nutrient uptake. It also pushes the fertilizer into the soil which causes more soil and moisture to contact the prills and break them down faster which then greens that area faster. On some properties I have even noticed a slightly darker color in my footprints from the application also.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Darren Jackson said:


> Hi everyone, let me first say that I am new to lawn care (applications of fertilizer, watering schedules and mow heights for optimal results). I have looked on the internet and the forum for similar issues and have found nothing. I am looking for some input on the extra green stripes my lawn has after applying Milo. They appear to be where the wheels of the spreader traveled. Has anyone experienced this? These pictures are 11 days after application. Is there anything I can do to remedy this? I applied 5 bags on ~11,000sqft. Any help would be appreciated.


I know this method will take longer. Lower the rate that the fert feeds out of your spreader so that you have a slow enough feed rate, to make multiple passes. Think left to right, then top to bottom, to help eliminate gaps or stripes. If you turn it down even lower, you can do left to right, top to bottom, diagonal one way, then diagonal the other, so lattice weave, and then an X. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Darren Jackson (Jun 8, 2018)

Delmarva Keith said:


> Your images don't load. Can you upload them?
> 
> Your description points to spreader malfunction but pictures might help to give a better answer. What did you spread it with?
> 
> To suggest what to do next, good pictures are mandatory.


My apologies, I uploaded the photos a couple times and it isn't working. I used a Scotts broadcast spreader with edge guard.


----------



## Darren Jackson (Jun 8, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> Did you have an edge guard set to the on position?


As dumb as it may sound, I may have.


----------



## Darren Jackson (Jun 8, 2018)

Jgolf67 said:


> Is your soil really soft? I have run into this on a couple occasions with yards that have really soft soils. I believe it may be cause by a couple reasons. The spreader is heavy enough to slightly compress the soils in the tire track area which does two things. 1) creates a slight depression that pools / collects fertilizer especially where irrigation or rain is heavy enough to move the fertilizer. 2) in extremely loose or soft soils a small amount of compression can improve root soil contact and slightly increase nutrient uptake. It also pushes the fertilizer into the soil which causes more soil and moisture to contact the prills and break them down faster which then greens that area faster. On some properties I have even noticed a slightly darker color in my footprints from the application also.


I have clay soil (living in Ball Ground, GA). I am new to the red clay soil as I'm originally from Upstate NY. The ground does feel firm.


----------



## Darren Jackson (Jun 8, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> Darren Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, let me first say that I am new to lawn care (applications of fertilizer, watering schedules and mow heights for optimal results). I have looked on the internet and the forum for similar issues and have found nothing. I am looking for some input on the extra green stripes my lawn has after applying Milo. They appear to be where the wheels of the spreader traveled. Has anyone experienced this? These pictures are 11 days after application. Is there anything I can do to remedy this? I applied 5 bags on ~11,000sqft. Any help would be appreciated.
> ...


This makes total sense. I probably should have done a checkered pattern. Especially on my front lawn which is fairly large. I'll do another dose using this pattern and hopefully clean it up a little.


----------



## Darren Jackson (Jun 8, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> Did you have an edge guard set to the on position?


It may have been. It wouldn't surprise me. I've learned my lesson if this is the case. haha


----------



## Keeb22 (May 5, 2018)

Were you using a Scotts mini with edge guard spreader?


----------

